# What is the name I'm looking for (router jig)



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I cannot remember the name of the router jig that enables the creation of mortises/tenons/specialty joinery, thus I can't look it up.

The jig is table-top mounted, has a router motor mounted in it in the horizontal position with a straight bit mounted, and has two levers to control the movement of the router. The workplace is clamped in. What is this thing called???!

For those that have one, do you use it a lot, and like it?

Reason I'm asking is that I do a lot of M&T joinery, and am wondering if this presents any time savings/improved results.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

you mean a horizontal router table?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Pantorouter?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The home made jigs work well but if you really make a lot of M&Ts try looking at the PantoRouter https://pantorouter.com

It is not inexpensive but the results are great and especially for those who do a lot of repetitive routing on M&T, dovetails, box joints and similar cuts. I have one and can attest that it works as good as they say.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

MLCS has horizontal routers if you are looking for something like that.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Maybe Multi-router


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Leigh FMT


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the help, guys! It was the JDS Multi Router that I was thinking of. The Pantorouter seems to be a pretty comparable machine too.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks for all the help, guys! It was the JDS Multi Router that I was thinking of. The Pantorouter seems to be a pretty comparable machine too.
> 
> - PPK


i have a multi router and its a great machine and also costs a boat load of money but ever since i got a domino it's been collecting more dust than making it.chair makers seem to love it for what it can do.i inherited miine and for what i do i would never have spent what they cost,around 4500 for the setup i have.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

David Marks used a Multi-router….


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I have two versions, the trend which is pretty inexpensive and uses a hand held router. It does a fairly decent job. Then I have the multirouter which is great. It can be off a bit sometimes if you are trying to get super accurate, but mot of the time it produces good mortises and tenons. The pantarouter is a good alternative and much cheaper than the multirouter.


----------

